# Mudlick bombed off the map!!!!



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Folks this is one of those things that after the week I had last week puts life in perspective here, after about 15 minutes of crying an laughin both I posted up. This is not just a bomb here I don't believe, this is a I believe In you package right here, sent right strait from @Navistar's and what looks to be family's hearts. &#128578; it's caught me in such a way I ain't smart enough to explain or say how much this means to me. I've only seen the cigars in pictures and i'm pretty sure their dang good but the dog treats and the pic is what done it man. Lord man if you could see me right now lol..yup a mess. A million dollars couldn't buy this no way. And one of the best things it's almost mine and Sophie's b-days she was born on my birthday, so you can see how all this has just sorta fallen into place here, and what I say naw This wasn't a bomb, naw, this was way more than that brother, this was a hand that reached down and picked up a pretty broken soul. Lol somebody is gonna come along and explain what's happend here &#128578; if I live to 100 i'll not forget this brother, thank you so much buddy, lord bless y'all.. mike&sophie


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Sometimes a bomb is a Care Package....disguised as something much more. Navistar .....you are more than a Quality BOTL....you managed to change another brothers life with such a selfless act and that transcends what a lot of us do here. I feel such a source of pride witnessing things like this and your target was most appropriate. Bearing one another's burdens is such a noble thing to do and that bunch of cigars....exquisito!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Wow! Killer selection 


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice! @Navistar.... @Sophie0503....Mudlick is on the map brother!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Way to bless a genuine BOTL! That’s awesome.


Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Great hit.
Good on you @Navistar


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Well done @Navistar! 
You deserve it brother! @Sophie0503


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

That's a beautiful thing there! Great work!

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Brought a tear to my eye, well done :vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I’ve said it before, it takes two men to make a Brother.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Sometimes I'm overwhelmed by the thoughtfulness here at Puff. Navistar, your are true brother and great man. Well done.

Sophie, great to see some love sent your way. Hope your on the upswing soon. I know what a blessing a dog can be and glad you have Sophie around to watch over you. 

Take care and GOD Bless You, both.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I hope you enjoy. And happy birthday


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Oh, and everything I sent is smoking very well so you can smoke them anytime.


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Ok brother I have them resting well, i’m pretty sure i’ll love em. As Sophie loved the treats. And the picture is on the fridge. Man thanks I mean that was like the best ever, it just hit me in a way that nothin could that particular day. Man a million thanks brother.. mike&sophie


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

What an awesome gesture! That is the definition of brotherhood and caring for your fellow man, right there.


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> What an awesome gesture! That is the definition of brotherhood and caring for your fellow man, right there.


 brother i'm tellin ya that was strait from the goodness of the heart right there, I ain't scared to say I broke plumb down. Right with Sophie right there..


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Sophie0503 said:


> brother i'm tellin ya that was strait from the goodness of the heart right there, I ain't scared to say I broke plumb down. Right with Sophie right there..


You didn't let her see you cry did ya? Na, I bet she was too busy with those bones, lol. 
You and that pup got some folks around here that care about you buddy! Don't ever doubt that.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nicely done !


----------

